# What bike to buy for a noob



## WillemWallace (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi all,
The title says it all. Basically I am trying to find a good cyclocross bike from under $1000. I am 6'4 and weigh 215lbs. I have been sized at 61cm frame. I'll be riding trails, roads, and definitely a race or two. Some bikes I am considering:

2005 Bianchi Cross Concept for $800 (is this too high?)
61cm Scanduim frame. Carbon fork and rear triangle. Schimano Ultegra gruppo. FSA Gossamer crank. Mavic Open Pro wheels.

2013 Jamis Nova Sport

2013 Masi CX Comp

I'm interested in the Bianchi but I don't know if that is too much to spend on a nine year old bike... it seems kind of high. Condition looks good but you can't ever really know the full history of a used bike. Any thoughts between the three? Should I consider bikesdirect?

Thanks!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome, Willem! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

That Bianchi Cross bike is mostly made of Aluminum. Though it's referred to as a Scandium bike, all Scandium bikes are basically just Al bikes alloyed with a minor component of the element Scandium. Since that Bianchi Cross bike is made primarily of Al, it also inherits most of the intrinsic properties of Al, as well. Hence, a shortened fatigue life should be expected. The fatigue issue burdened by aluminum, should not surprise any cyclist, when compared to a bicycle made from either Ti or chromoly steel. In its glory days, that Bianchi Cross bike was worth well over $2K. However, if that bike was raced or ever received much use within the past nine years, it would hardly be worth anything close to $800. ***************************IMHO , the Jamis Nova would be a much better investment than the Bianchi Cross, but the Masi CX Sport would be the absolute best investment, because it will not depreciate as fast as the Jamis Nova, and it will provide a much longer service life. If you get 15 years out of the Nova, you should consider yourself very fortunate. OTOH, 20 yrs. or more of service life from a chromoly steel frame is to be quite expected.


----------



## WillemWallace (Jul 5, 2013)

That is exactly the information I was looking for... thank you. I am now torn between the following:

- 2013 Masi Cx Comp
- BD Fantom Cross Outlaw
Motobecane Cyclocross Bikes - Fantom Cross Outlaw

I realize the later requires me to set it up but if I'm trying to get into CX I think that would not be a bad learning experience. Also, I think the parts are definitely better. I am all about supporting my LBS but both that I visited carrying the Masi were absolutely no help and frankly pretty rude so I'm actually a little annoyed about it. Any thoughts on the Motobecane?


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

WillemWallace said:


> That is exactly the information I was looking for... thank you. I am now torn between the following:
> 
> - 2013 Masi Cx Comp
> - BD Fantom Cross Outlaw
> ...


 Kinesis makes the Motobecane brand. They generally do an excellent job when manufacturing their bikes. Motobecane is certainly no exception to that general rule. I personally like the Fantom Cross Outlaw. However, the last time that I checked, they were out of stock on most of their sizes in brushed silver Al, in that particular model. Since you're a 61cm guy, it looks like you might be out of luck on that model from my virtual standpoint. 
You're absolutely right about not wanting to do business with any rude vendors! I will not tolerate rude behavior from anyone that I am supporting financially... *Just ask my kids *


----------



## WillemWallace (Jul 5, 2013)

The link I sent you is the 2014 and is currently still available in 61. Any personal preference between that and the masi? I like the look of the Moto better and the tiempo/105 combo seems like it may be nicer?


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

WillemWallace said:


> The link I sent you is the 2014 and is currently still available in 61. Any personal preference between that and the masi? I like the look of the Moto better and the tiempo/105 combo seems like it may be nicer?


Whichever one you like better is the one you should buy. However, since you won't really know what the Fantom Cross feels like, due to the fact that you can't test ride it, you will not know how the two bikes compare, until after you have pulled the trigger. I say, test ride the Masi CX comp, first! If it feels amazingly great, then go with it! However, if it was me, I'd find another Masi dealer in which to do business! OTOH, I hear that the Fantom Cross is a really great bike too! In the end, it's really up to you. However, I'd much rather look a dealer square in the eyeballs, than to deal with someone talking smack from virtually a GOOGLE number of electrons away... Hence: Play on the word "Googol"


----------



## WillemWallace (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks much for the help. I went to two LBS trying to test ride the masi and the both were no help at all unless I put at least half down for the bike (hence me being a little annoyed). Anyway, thanks again, much appreciated!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

WillemWallace said:


> Thanks much for the help. I went to two LBS trying to test ride the masi and the both were no help at all unless I put at least half down for the bike (hence me being a little annoyed). Anyway, thanks again, much appreciated!


In that case, you might also wanna checkout either the Nashbar Cylocoss, or the GT GTR Type CX 2 bikes, instead! ...That Nova is looking kinda good right about now, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## WillemWallace (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow - the nashbar is basically exactly what I am looking for. I have zero problems with a steel bike and the components are amazing for that price. It allows me room to upgrade in the future too. Now my only question, is the 59 going to fit me? I really am sized at a 61 but I know sometimes they run larger? I'll have to ask their support I suppose.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

WillemWallace said:


> Wow - the nashbar is basically exactly what I am looking for. I have zero problems with a steel bike and the components are amazing for that price. It allows me room to upgrade in the future too. Now my only question, is the 59 going to fit me? I really am sized at a 61 but I know sometimes they run larger? I'll have to ask their support I suppose.


Yes, Wiilem! By all means, do ask their customer service people to assist you. That's really the only way to do it!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm, that is troubling that both LBS' seem to be run by a-holes. Are there any other decent shops in the area?
Any reasonable shop should allow you a good test ride.

Another thing to think about- How competent a mechanic are you?
If you race CX, you'll likely need quite a bit of maintenance...
I suppose it's all well and good to buy from BD, but if you bring in a BD bike to your LBS to work on, you can REALLY expect to get the stink-eye from them.


----------



## WillemWallace (Jul 5, 2013)

I am definitely not very competent at the moment but it's only because it's never been something I got into before. I am pretty handy though so would be happy to get into handling my own maintenance if I can (plus I'm cheap  ). I think I am now leaning towards the steel nashbar. I also found the diamondback rcx but I am having a tough time justifying the extra $350 for the same components. I like the idea of the 105's and then upgrading other pieces/parts down the road a little.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Just thought I'd throw the idea of a Cannondale CAADX into the suggestion box. The Sora should be within your price-range, $1100.00, but i always look for a deal, shouldn't be impossible tog find something this time of year. It's an aluminum frame set, but a very good one. Smooth, and easy to take care of. The geometry is fast but relaxed, power transfer very good. Responsive. Great ride. (Love mine). 

You can easily upgrade components later, or looks around for a sale model from last year. If you can find a bike shop willing to size you as we'll as fit, then you an get a great ride for little money. Sounds like you are guessing on size, and that is a good way to end up with the wrong size bike.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

There are other online sources with really great CX deals here, Willem! This one is just about your best deal in aluminum from Performance. It's a Fuji! : www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1133173_-1_400318__400318


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

WillemWallace said:


> Wow - the nashbar is basically exactly what I am looking for. I have zero problems with a steel bike and the components are amazing for that price. It allows me room to upgrade in the future too. Now my only question, is the 59 going to fit me? I really am sized at a 61 but I know sometimes they run larger? I'll have to ask their support I suppose.


If the chromoly steel CX bike from Nashbar doesn't work out, you can always get the Charge from Performance: www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1123218_-1_400318__400318


----------



## WillemWallace (Jul 5, 2013)

aureliajulia said:


> You can easily upgrade components later, or looks around for a sale model from last year. If you can find a bike shop willing to size you as we'll as fit, then you an get a great ride for little money. Sounds like you are guessing on size, and that is a good way to end up with the wrong size bike.


Unfortunately I tried two LBS and they both did not have a 61cm anything for me to ride. For them to get one in required at least half down on one of the bikes. Trust me, I would like to ride one before I bought but have not had that luxury yet. 

I just went out and measured my old road bike I have been riding around. The measurments are almost exactly at the 59 diamondback rcx. Assuming the Nashbar is anything close I think I would be ok as I'm pretty comfortable on the road bike. Obviously if I can get the best fitting bike I will try. 

Thanks for that Fuji link... that is an amazing deal. I'm down for keeping it as cheap as possible and leaving a little wiggle room for upgrades later. Thank you. I have a tough decision right now. Right now I would say I am between the fuji cross 3.0 above or the Nashbar steel. I want to get something ordered in by the end of the weekend. Thanks everyone!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

WillemWallace said:


> Unfortunately I tried two LBS and they both did not have a 61cm anything for me to ride. For them to get one in required at least half down on one of the bikes. Trust me, I would like to ride one before I bought but have not had that luxury yet.
> 
> I just went out and measured my old road bike I have been riding around. The measurments are almost exactly at the 59 diamondback rcx. Assuming the Nashbar is anything close I think I would be ok as I'm pretty comfortable on the road bike. Obviously if I can get the best fitting bike I will try.
> 
> Thanks for that Fuji link... that is an amazing deal. I'm down for keeping it as cheap as possible and leaving a little wiggle room for upgrades later. Thank you. I have a tough decision right now. Right now I would say I am between the fuji cross 3.0 above or the Nashbar steel. I want to get something ordered in by the end of the weekend. Thanks everyone!


Yeah, didn't think about the size issue. 

At 6'4", I'd say the bigger bike makes the most sense. Did you ever mention your inseam in this thread? You want to figure out how much cockpit space you need, not height. Have you checked out the Competitive Cyclist Fit Calculator? Best if you have someone help you. You can use that calculator, then buy from Nashbar, or wherever. You could also look up Performance Bike, and see if you have any actual stores you could drive to. Even if it's a few hours. Just a thought. (Performance and Nashbar are essentially the same company, I think).

Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

aureliajulia said:


> (Performance and Nashbar are essentially the same company, I think).


Not to hijack the thread but yes, Performance bought Nashbar a decade or so ago. Sad day for me as they closed the Nashbar outlet store near me.

But I'm really glad that Perf has kept Nashbar alive as a separate company. I just bought a $455 set of wheels (on sale) from Nash that are around $800 at Perf.


----------



## WillemWallace (Jul 5, 2013)

Thumbs up. I've added it to my favorites as I've found some great deals on there just looking around already.


----------



## WillemWallace (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, after all this I'm about to buy. I've got way too many options so I'm just going to pick one here soon and go with it. It's between these:

Fuji Cross 3.0 Cyclocross Bike - Bikes & Frames
2013 Fuji Cross 2.1 Cyclocross Bike - Bikes & Frames
Nashbar Steel Cyclocross Bike - Cyclocross Bikes
Save up to 60% off SRAM Apex Cyclocross | Cross Bikes - Motobecane Fantom Cross

I really want this:
Diamondback Bicycles - 2012 Steilacoom RCX

but after pedals and shoes I'm now a good $350 over my budget. If anyone has good reason to go over my budget for it let me know... otherwise it will be on of the above. At this point I just want to buy something and stop looking.


----------



## WillemWallace (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, after all this I'm about to buy. I've got way too many options so I'm just going to pick one here soon and go with it. It's between these:

Fuji Cross 3.0 Cyclocross Bike - Bikes & Frames
2013 Fuji Cross 2.1 Cyclocross Bike - Bikes & Frames
Nashbar Steel Cyclocross Bike - Cyclocross Bikes
Save up to 60% off SRAM Apex Cyclocross | Cross Bikes - Motobecane Fantom Cross

I really want this:
Diamondback Bicycles - 2012 Steilacoom RCX

but after pedals and shoes I'm now a good $350 over my budget. If anyone has good reason to go over my budget for it let me know... otherwise it will be on of the above. At this point I just want to buy something and stop looking.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

WillemWallace said:


> Well, after all this I'm about to buy. I've got way too many options so I'm just going to pick one here soon and go with it. It's between these:
> 
> Fuji Cross 3.0 Cyclocross Bike - Bikes & Frames
> 2013 Fuji Cross 2.1 Cyclocross Bike - Bikes & Frames
> ...


Call Nashbar and ask about sizing, they have pretty good techs if you ask for help.

NIce bike, btw.

FWIW, I'd never take Diamondback over Nashbar.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

WillemWallace said:


> Well, after all this I'm about to buy. I've got way too many options so I'm just going to pick one here soon and go with it. It's between these:
> Nashbar Steel Cyclocross Bike - Cyclocross Bikes


Willem STOP!!! No one has mentioned that Nashbar has sales every day! Sign up for their sale emails and you will get one every morning.

A few times a year they have 25% off, but that probably won't happen again until fall.

I wrote earlier that I bought wheels last week for $455, that is because they were 20% off their regular (already low) price.

Some days the discount is 15% or 10 or free shipping. Sometimes they just have specific items on sale.

If you're willing to wait it out I'm sure you can get 20% off that bike within a couple of weeks. That would save you $160.

Nashbar is a great company that I've used for over 20 years. They have a generous return policy and the reviews on the site are reliable; I've written some myself.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Randy99CL said:


> Willem STOP!!! No one has mentioned that Nashbar has sales every day! Sign up for their sale emails and you will get one every morning.
> 
> A few times a year they have 25% off, but that probably won't happen again until fall.
> 
> ...


+1 ^ This is excellent advice! :thumbsup:


----------



## WillemWallace (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks both of you... I have been keeping my eyes out and trying old codes but unfortunately I don't have the time. I desperately need a new bike right now and unfortunately even with what they are offering it is still the best deal around. I appreciate the concern but i'll just make sure I get my upgrades at the great low costs they are offering.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

WillemWallace said:


> Thanks both of you... I have been keeping my eyes out and trying old codes but unfortunately I don't have the time. I desperately need a new bike right now and unfortunately even with what they are offering it is still the best deal around. I appreciate the concern but i'll just make sure I get my upgrades at the great low costs they are offering.


Hey Willem!
You got lucky! I just got a 20% off email from Nashbar, good for today and tomorrow.
If you have already ordered the bike just call them back and they have to give you the discount.


----------



## WillemWallace (Jul 5, 2013)

I was waiting to hear back on the geometry of the bike and luckily I had not ordered yet. I did some comparison with what I am riding now and what the Nashbar bike is and they are almost the exact same (at least the important pieces for me like top tube and seat tube). I am comfortable with what I ride right now so if it's no different it is worth it for me to save the money. I went ahead and ordered the 59 today along with a bunch of new gear (how can you resist with a new bike and 20% off); I got everything for $890. Thanks all for the input.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

WillemWallace said:


> I was waiting to hear back on the geometry of the bike and luckily I had not ordered yet. I did some comparison with what I am riding now and what the Nashbar bike is and they are almost the exact same (at least the important pieces for me like top tube and seat tube). I am comfortable with what I ride right now so if it's no different it is worth it for me to save the money. I went ahead and ordered the 59 today along with a bunch of new gear (how can you resist with a new bike and 20% off); I got everything for $890. Thanks all for the input.


Congrats, Willem! :thumbsup:


----------

